

The Cowboy of the NSA - BCM43
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/09/08/the_cowboy_of_the_nsa_keith_alexander

======
vermontdevil
This is what bothers me the most:

 _While it 's a given that the NSA cannot monitor the entire Internet on its
own and that it needs intelligence from companies, Alexander has questioned
whether companies have the capacity to protect themselves. "What we see is an
increasing level of activity on the networks," he said recently at a security
conference in Canada. "I am concerned that this is going to break a threshold
where the private sector can no longer handle it and the government is going
to have to step in."_

